# EA888 Gen3B



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

So I'm waiting, like many for a tune for this engine to hit, but a discussion with my buddy got us thinking. What else has changed with this engine besides the b cycle head and smaller turbo, vs the GTI. Different crank? Pistons/rings, etc? Basically I'm trying to figure out if they weakened the integrity of the engine since there will be less strain because of the B cycle and they wanted to save money.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

You might want to start by reading the thread that already exists about this same subject.
Here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8884578-MQB-Tiguan-engine-cycle-EXPLAINED

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks Don, I have been threw similar threads that answer what the B cycle is, but now I'm aiming specifically for what else changed in the hardware, like did they put in a weaker crank like they did in the Passat.


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Could it be posible to make a turbo swap from a IS20 to an IS38 as the MK7 GTI engines ?


----------



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

I tuned my 2018 Tiguan with a Unitronic Stage 1 and all is well. I like a spirited drive and it seems good.

3500 miles so far... not much but just did this a few weeks ago. I travel a lot for work.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

From my reading of the specs, the main bearing journal were dropped from 54mm to 48mm, the turbo was downsized, the counter balance shaft chain was downsized, and a two--stage oil pump was installed. The exhaust manifold was cast into the head to lower the temperature of the exhaust gas going to the turbo.


----------

